# Bobcat Fuel Gage



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It will show a little over a 1/4 tank when it starts to run out of fuel....fill it and off you go. Any Bobcat specific suggestions as to the problem?

Regards, Mike


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Usually a sender unit problem.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Mine was doing the same thing and the fuel pickup line had curled in the tank so it was no longer on the bottom.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Guy from work has a 753 and had some problem similar. I think the pickup tube comes loose, or falls in or something...



Lewis Ranch said:


> Mine was doing the same thing and the fuel pickup line had curled in the tank so it was no longer on the bottom.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have an 863 which is close to what you have. Deutz engine?

Last summer I had to have the fuel pick up assembly replaced in mine. The original part proved not to hold up after years of soaking in Diesel. My fuel gauge did not work so I could not tell when it was low. But when we filled it up it never held enough to have been empty. The vent line can also compromise and cause a vacuum in the tank.

The dealer was surprised I had not already had to update. The mechanic said the tank line would develop small holes and draw air.

Had the update installed and a new fuel gauge sending unit put in. Runs like a charm and the fuel gauge works again. Total cost was $280.

The mechanic who did the work was a very small, thin guy. He laid a board down to lie on where the roll cage sits. He went by feel, one hand under, one hand over. Was not the first time he had been there.

Side note:

The fuel pick up line has a one way check valve. You can not blow out the fuel lines to clean them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ours did the same thing under a quarter but only when switching directions quickly, the pickup tube had a crack in the line inside the tank right at the hose barb, fuel started sloshing around and moving the pickup tube then it sucked air, not bad to change, just not any fun. Why anybody in their right mind would actually want to be a skid steer mechanic is beyond me.

BTW, we have a 864 with the oddball Duetz in it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Haha, just read my last line, to be more specific its the oddball oil cooled Duetz


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Metering the fuel into the skid steer tank should tell you if its a gauge problem or a fuel line problem.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I suspected it was a pick up problem, but was wanting to hear from other Bobcat owners concerning....Tim, it has the Kubota motor in it. Thanks fellas.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I suspected it was a pick up problem, but was wanting to hear from other Bobcat owners concerning....Tim, it has the Kubota motor in it. Thanks fellas.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I was told the Kubota was much easier to replace.


----------

